# Antec 1200 Mod



## Machin3

Hey everyone. I'm planning on updating my system for 2010. I am planning to go with the i5 processor, evga p55 mobo, a corsair h50 cooler, and some G. Skill ram. Now as far as the case goes, I'm planning to change some things on it. I want to get rid of all the stock Antec fans which are extremely loud and sound like some turbo found on a car or something. For that I want to go with black r-4s from cooler master. I plan on having everything black and maybe sometime soon WC my gpu. For that I plan on having white tubing. So, pretty much everything is going to be black and only the WC tubing will be white.


----------



## ScottALot

Isn't that a Corsair 800D?


----------



## Machin3

ScottALot said:


> Isn't that a Corsair 800D?



lol, yeah. i was just showing the inside theme.


----------



## Laquer Head

Seems like it would look pretty damn good@!@

I say...do it!!


----------



## ScottALot

I don't know where you'd put a rad in an Antec 1200.


----------



## Machin3

ScottALot said:


> I don't know where you'd put a rad in an Antec 1200.



I was thinking the same thing. I saw a tutorial on a different forum of this guy who put in a triple radiator in an antec 1200. He cut out a piece from the mounting bays in the front and he mounted it somehow, so I might try that.


----------



## Machin3

Actaully it was a video and here it is. its pretty neat:

[YT]mNagN1PQw-4[/YT]


----------



## ScottALot

Ahaha TJHarlow! I subscribe to him, how is it that I haven't seen this? So ODs still fit in there? And that's a good setup because the rad and possibly pump/res can be hidden in that same area, if you really wanted to.


----------



## Machin3

ScottALot said:


> Ahaha TJHarlow! I subscribe to him, how is it that I haven't seen this? So ODs still fit in there? And that's a good setup because the rad and possibly pump/res can be hidden in that same area, if you really wanted to.



I know. I'm so happy that i found this because I hate having to think of a radiator on the outside of a case.


----------



## ScottALot

It'd work extremely well with the 1200's triple 120s in the front! But what about stuff for the 5.25" bays, do they still fit?


----------



## ScOuT

Sounds like a great idea...you gotta post pics of the build log. 

A good place foer you to look would be the Antec 1200 club at overclock.net They have tons of pictures for ideas. Might be worth taking a few minutes and flip through them. 

I'd post a link but the internet is soo slow it will not open the page. Just go to overclock.net and scroll down to computer cases and in that there is a Antec 1200 owners club. All kinds of good ideas in there


----------



## funkysnair

i am currently running my rig inside am antec1200 with a triple rad up front-you loose all your drive cages and you will have space for 1 dvd drive and one hard drive... You can get corner brackets to mount the rad. I'll post some pics when i get home


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> i am currently running my rig inside am antec1200 with a triple rad up front-you loose all your drive cages and you will have space for 1 dvd drive and one hard drive... You can get corner brackets to mount the rad. I'll post some pics when i get home


Yeah, the 1200 is really somewhat of a pain for water, the easy way to go about water on a 1200 is to throw a dualie on the rear....


----------



## Bodaggit23

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Actaully it was a video and here it is. its pretty neat:



Very nicely done! :good:


----------



## ScottALot

Only one 5.25" bay? Good for me.


----------



## Geoff

ScottALot said:


> I don't know where you'd put a rad in an Antec 1200.


I have my dual-fan rad mounted on the back of the case behind the rear case fans.


----------



## ScottALot

Keyword 'in'


----------



## Machin3

A couple of people are saying that they would put the radiator on the outside but that is what I'm trying to avoid. I want to have everything mounted on the inside somehow. I'll try to figure something out and ill post up pictures after New Year possibly to show you how its going.


----------



## ScottALot

That L bracket thing was pretty genius.


----------



## Machin3

ScottALot said:


> That L bracket thing was pretty genius.



Yeah, its like just when you think its not possible, he comes out with a video on how to make your life a lot easier.


----------



## funkysnair

ScottALot said:


> That L bracket thing was pretty genius.



not really, they have proper brackets that come with all the fittings like what i have got!






better finnish than the silver ones and the fact they have more mounting holes!!

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/underadbr.html

this is what my 1200 looks lke with white tubing


----------



## Machin3

Yeah, that's what I'm going for except all the parts in my comp will be blacked out.


----------



## funkysnair

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm going for except all the parts in my comp will be blacked out.



mine is too now, i cut all led's out of the fans and replaced the front 3 with noctua nf-p12's at a cost of £18 each


----------



## ScottALot

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Machin3

I would get that Noctua fan if it was black. But its brown so sorry. 

I might get 3 of these though for the front: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835610006&cm_re=nexus-_-35-610-006-_-Product

Black frame with white blades.


----------



## funkysnair

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I would get that Noctua fan if it was black. But its brown so sorry.
> 
> I might get 3 of these though for the front: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835610006&cm_re=nexus-_-35-610-006-_-Product
> 
> Black frame with white blades.



it isnt brown, its like a dark pink lol

basicly its a horrible colour, i have no idea why they made it that colour really but they push some good statictics

if i was to buy some fans again i prob wouldnt choose them because of there price, but i cant knock there performance

them fans do look good, they are not bad for price-are you going to use them just for case fans?

EDIT

if you are using them for liquid cooling and you want fans for cooling the radiator, you wanna be looking at static pressure aswell not just cfm

but im sooo drunk i cant give you statistics or guid you, bomberboysk is the dude to ask


----------



## ScottALot

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I would get that Noctua fan if it was black. But its brown so sorry.
> 
> I might get 3 of these though for the front: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835610006&cm_re=nexus-_-35-610-006-_-Product
> 
> Black frame with white blades.



There are only a few fans out there that are 100% worth buying. I can think of a couple: CoolerMaster R4 and Ultra Kaze. If you want performance, go with Kaze, if you want quiet, go with R4. I can't think of a mid-range one.


----------



## funkysnair

ScottALot said:


> There are only a few fans out there that are 100% worth buying. I can think of a couple: CoolerMaster R4 and Ultra Kaze. If you want performance, go with Kaze, if you want quiet, go with R4. I can't think of a mid-range one.



you would do better going with quiet hich cfm fans but that is a difficult market, them r4's sound good,

if i never got my noctuas i prob would have got them myself, good static pressure too


----------



## ScottALot

Oh yah, Noctua's are in that 'Worth Buying' market, too. But keep them in the parts of your case that aren't seen... colors are terrible :/.


----------



## Machin3

ScottALot said:


> Oh yah, Noctua's are in that 'Worth Buying' market, too. But keep them in the parts of your case that aren't seen... colors are terrible :/.



Lol, yeah. I don't understand. Such a perfect fan with such crappy colors.


----------



## ScottALot

It makes me think that possibly the paint they use is like lighter or something... and black paint is heavy. LMAO If that's the case, then I'm a genius.


----------



## Machin3

I just took out all my parts from my case because I'm doing some modifications to the case. I layed out the parts on my desk in front of an open window and it being cold here in illinois (32 degrees F or 0 degrees C) I looked at the temps of my CPU and got 7 degrees C.


----------



## ScottALot

Not too surprising as you have the kind of cooler that would really take advantage of that cool air.


----------



## Machin3

I decided to keep the OCZ XTC RAM cooler and I'm going to paint it black. Here's what I did today:

Went from chrome to copper and now I'm painting it black.


----------



## Twist86

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I know. I'm so happy that i found this because I hate having to think of a radiator on the outside of a case.



Just curious is that a bad thing? I always thought the normal place for a radiator is on the back side of the case where the outtake fans are.

I would imagine less heat in your case the better ><


----------



## Machin3

Twist86 said:


> Just curious is that a bad thing? I always thought the normal place for a radiator is on the back side of the case where the outtake fans are.
> 
> I would imagine less heat in your case the better ><



Its not a bad thing. Its just that for me, I like to have everything on the inside and all organized instead of it just hanging out of the computer.


----------



## bomberboysk

Twist86 said:


> Just curious is that a bad thing? I always thought the normal place for a radiator is on the back side of the case where the outtake fans are.
> 
> I would imagine less heat in your case the better ><


With watercooling there is no "normal", with cheap swiftech kits they like to have you put it out rear, most people building a setup do it up top or internally however. Externally mounted rads usually provide better temps, but at the cost of not looking as nice as an internal one would.


----------



## Machin3

So, in a previous post I was painting the ram cooler but never showed you a pic of it so here it is:

Before:





AFTER:





It came out better than i anticipated.


----------



## funkysnair

good results on the paint job 



Twist86 said:


> Just curious is that a bad thing? I always thought the normal place for a radiator is on the back side of the case where the outtake fans are.
> 
> I would imagine less heat in your case the better ><



i dont understand how your supposed to get better temps having the radiator near the exhaust fans due to them pulling the warm air out of the case?

thats the whole reason i like my rad at the front sucking in the cool air, i might only be talking about small temp differences but it all matters because we wouldnt be searching for the best thermal paste to knock our temps down a notch!!!

i noticed a temp difference in having my rad in the front (intake) than in the top (exhaust)


----------



## ScottALot

It'd be cool if you painted it like a gunmetal color.


----------



## Machin3

Painted my DVD Drive last night:


----------



## ScottALot

Wow, that's DARK! About the same color I painted my HDD cage.


----------



## Machin3

ScottALot said:


> Wow, that's DARK! About the same color I painted my HDD cage.



lol, its my intention to completely black out the computer.


----------

